# Ryonet's 500 Watt Screen Exposure Stand vs The YUDU's Exposure Unit!



## famas35 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all! Got over 200 shirts to get printed by Thursday! Yeah it's our first time with this many shirts in so little time (to us that is). We're excited but a little nervous as we want to make a good impression with our new customers. Ok here's the deal. Tight on money so we invested in the Screen Exposure Stand from Ryonet which has a 500watt halogen light. We started out with the YUDU and even though we no longer use the YUDU, we heard that using it to burn screens is pretty decent. So here's my question.

Of these two, which is better to burn screens with? We have 20x24 yellow, 200 mesh screens. They have been coated with WBP Hybrid Emulsion for Water Based Ink, we will be using water based ink to print with after the screens are burned.

We have seen several videos of people who hack the YUDU, use their own screens (Non YUDU Screens) then use YUDU's exposure unit. I know it would probably be better to test them both with 2 different designs. And I guess I can do that, but time is short so I just thought I would ask those here! Thanks for all of your insight!

Oh one last thing, I do not have the Exposure Calculator and Step Wedge Exposure Guide as I didn't even know to get it! If there is a way to buy this locally, I will go and get it now! But I've been reading the forum about how this really helps!


----------



## famas35 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## famas35 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ryonet's Screen Exposure Stand


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know about the Yudu but I used to use a 500 watt. I got great screens and pretty good halftones with it. I'm sure Ryonet would give you a good starting point with exposure time for your type of emulsion. Otherwise you need to do some trial and error.

I burned for 12 to 14 minutes with mine. It was 16 inches away from the screen. I put a non UV piece of glass over the film and screen. I used this emulsion http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/product/CCDXPQT

Some times I think I got better screens with that system than I do with my 8 bulb UV black light exposure unit.


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

I have used the Yudu exposure unit, and I am still using today. I will be upgrading soon. If it was me I would stick with Ryonet's, they have great support and products. They have helped me out manytime 's over. I only used the Yudu to get the screenprinting side of the shop going , with the least amount of money outlay.


----------

